# Waxstock here we come!



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Waxstock here we come!*










Just to let everyone know, Yancy and I leave tomorrow morning for Germany and from Germany to Birmingham, England.

We have an amazing booth and a black 1966 Chevy Chevelle for our booth at Waxstock. I'll be posting to my work FB page and I know Yancy will be posting to the 3D Facebook Group and also 3D YouTube channel.

*MikePhillips3D* - Facebook Page

*Detailing Society by 3D* - Official 3D Facebook Group

*3D YouTube Channel* - Official 3D YouTube Channel



P.S.

Really looking forward to working with Kelly and his team. I believe these classes are now sold out.


----------

